
The Milky Way Halo - LTjoker
https://armchairastronautics.blogspot.com/p/milky-way-halo.html
======
gattr
I'd love to see also a mouse-rotatable 3D model of this.

------
abenedic
It would be interesting to see the same post in 20 billion years if cosmic
expansion continues.

~~~
GW150914
Metric expansion only has an effect on structures larger than galaxies, so
there should be no difference in 20by as a result of it. Eventually if it
continues distant galaxies will redshift to black, but the Milky Way itself
won’t be torn apart.

